# Mr. Downey Seminar 7/12



## Yondanchris (Jul 17, 2012)

Just finished sweating with Mr. Kellogg, Mr & Mrs White, and the gaggle of Downeys, along with students and friends. The seminar began with a promotion of Mr. Byng to 3rd degree by Mr. White, Downey, and Kellogg. 

Mr Downey presented a seminar base on range of motion and ranges of contact. I always enjoy Mr. Downey's seminars and I look forward to the next time he is in town! 

Chris 

BTW I got to break in my new purple belt!


----------



## Bob White (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad you enjoyed the seminar Chris. Eddie Downey is one of the very best and one of the few in kenpo that share their knowledge on a full time basis. There is a reason he has over 3,000 students in Europe.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

